# Is there a difference between Flora Max and Eco Complete?



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

I have been looking around trying to fine Eco Complete locally, but haven't been able to. One of the main reasons I wanted Eco complete is because it's one of the few black substrates for plants that I know of. What I did find was black Flora Max. Both are Carib Sea brand. Is there a difference in these two substrates? I just couldn't leave the Fora Max when I found it in black and on sale for $14 something at Pet Smart today.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Can't see much at their web site. 
Is it a fairly heavy material?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Flora Max and Eco complete are the same thing. they're both made by the same company. Flora Max is just cheaper, and Eco complete is just the better quality version of the product. i've used both in the same tank before at once, and seperate and everything grew the same.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm using floramax in my tank right now and used ecocomplete before it's pretty much the same stuff.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Diana said:


> Can't see much at their web site.
> Is it a fairly heavy material?


It feels and looks very similar to Eco Complete.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's everyone, I'm feeling better knowing there so similar.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay I was just reading NanoDaves thread and now I'm wondering how does the Fora Max I just got compare to activ flora? Anyone know if it's more similar to that or the Eco Complete?
After skimming through his thread, I'm hoping it's more comparable to the Activ Flora.


----------



## NanoDave (Feb 25, 2013)

annyann: I've used ActivFlora, Eco-Complete, and FloraMax. Eco-Complete and FloraMax are very similar in the sense of uneven granule and black/gray/red coloration. I find when I used FloraMax it was "dirtier" and I had to give it a few extra washes. Eco-Complete I feel is almost the same as FloraMax but I feel could get by with a few rinses. ActivFlora is the onle product I've found to date that is consistant in size and solid black in color. It's is much smaller than Eco-Complete and FloraMax but larger than "sand". 

I've found larger plants do better in Eco-Complete and FloraMax. My cripts, swords, and large stemed plants all do well in my one tank with Eco-Complete. As for carpeting and low lying plants Eco-Complete doesn't come close to ActivFlora in the sense of compact low lying carpet. Hope that helps


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Eco and Floramax are the same except the Eco has beneficial bacteria added (which is why it's wet). Eco also comes in two grain sizes, fine and coarse. The coarse grain size is the same size as the Floramax. If you buy the coarse grain, it's better get the Floramax because bacteria doesn't costs a few dollars. Eco's only benefit is the fine grain option and that it doesn't require rinsing; Floramax is really dirty.


----------



## annyann (Aug 31, 2013)

NanoDave said:


> annyann: I've used ActivFlora, Eco-Complete, and FloraMax. Eco-Complete and FloraMax are very similar in the sense of uneven granule and black/gray/red coloration. I find when I used FloraMax it was "dirtier" and I had to give it a few extra washes. Eco-Complete I feel is almost the same as FloraMax but I feel could get by with a few rinses. ActivFlora is the onle product I've found to date that is consistant in size and solid black in color. It's is much smaller than Eco-Complete and FloraMax but larger than "sand".
> 
> I've found larger plants do better in Eco-Complete and FloraMax. My cripts, swords, and large stemed plants all do well in my one tank with Eco-Complete. As for carpeting and low lying plants Eco-Complete doesn't come close to ActivFlora in the sense of compact low lying carpet. Hope that helps


Thanks NanoDave, I wish I had noticed your thread before I bought the Flora Max..
I'm going to go ahead and use it since I already bought it. I'm sure it will still be an upgrade on the plain black sand that I have now. If/when I buy more substrate it will likely be the ActivFora though.


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

I like Eco Complete, but looks like ActivFlora is the best one of the black substrates:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=526105


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

Neatfish said:


> I'm using floramax in my tank right now and used ecocomplete before it's pretty much the same stuff.


Wish I had known this before shelling out the big bucks for Eco-Complete.


----------



## zarich (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for digging this thread up, but when I look at CaribSeas website it looks like Eco has a smaller grain average size .25mm - 7mm vs floramax which is 3mm to 6mm. Is this a problem?


----------

